# The five Cockatiel babies



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thought I would update and post new photos! 

Baby #1 - Lutino



















Baby #2 - Pearl 




























Baby #3 - Normal Grey 




























Baby #4 - Normal Grey (another)




























Baby #5 - Cinnamon 




























A few of them are picking at seed, veggies, and pellets at the moment, trying to encourage them to eat more veggies more than anything since they are soft and mushy, but their preference is the seed, and trying to crack open sunflower seeds which is SO cute to watch, and funny admittedly.  Baby #5 is flying, she took her first flight the other day, she was on the ground and flew up onto my back, and climbed onto my shoulder (for formula, she was hungry so she was very determined, lol), and then she flew from the ground to the birds play stand yesterday, and since then, she just flies everywhere while she is out, she is loving having discovered her wings - at the same time, I am kind of sad because she has grown up so fast, she is quite an advanced baby. And then baby #1 and baby #3 and flying very short distances, but they are getting there, they should be flying around like baby #5 within no time, and soon after, the last 2 babies, baby #4 and baby #2 will likely follow.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lol. they all look so chunky!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, they are beautiful! And all so different! Makes me want another baby tiel


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so cute I just love those adorable baby faces!!!!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh too cute!!!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh man they are so gorgeous


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

awww!
I love the face of baby #2 for some reason.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

So cute! I love those beak colors!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG adorable! Baby #1 is so squishy-looking.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

The babies are so cute. Love it.


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

OMG Solace I wish I didn't see this. I want the lutino soo bad. Not making a trip to Adelaide anytime soon are you? Haha. They are all adorable!


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

They are so gorgeous!!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

They are all adorable! The dark pearl looks like the one in the local shop right now and it's such a striking colour combination when you are used to cinnamon pearls! Lol

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------

